# Urine Smell



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

I recently walked through a house that has been saturated with dog urine. It appears the male dog was marking his territory for the last 6 or 7 years or so and the homeowners never cleaned up after. Doors are rotten out, corner bead is exposed and rusted on the first 6 inches up from the floor etc. The carpet had been pulled out as well and it appears the sub-floor has soaked up a lot of this urine. You can imagine the stench.

They owners want to fix up the house to sell. Any ideas or experiences with getting rid of this stench? Other than burning it down. This is a townhouse.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Bleach, then rent a ozone machine for about a week, probably two, then two coats of kilz every surface that you suspect has been urinated on, sub-flooring and everything. Silicone every crack you suspect urine might have dribbled into that you can't get to and might allow the smell to escape from.

Get used to shaking your head a whole lot and wondering how on God's green earth there are people like this living on it.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

My head hurts from shaking....or maybe thats the stench


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

we had a house catch fire during construction....well, ok someone lit it on fire. To get rid of the smoke, the builder hired a painter to come in and spray pigmented shellac (Bin Zinnser) on everything. It might seal it up, but dog urine...wow. LOL, that has got to be awful smelling.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

As mike said Kilz. When I bought my last house the scums bags locked there dog up in one room. The room was nasty. the carpet and pad was removed but that room made the whole house stink. I took off all trim and threw it away then kilzed the subfloor and walls. No more smell. 

bought that one on a short sale or I would of had that one cleaned up.


----------



## barbie13607 (May 21, 2007)

*pee pee pee*

I just saw this on one of them fix'er uppers.

They got "urine be gone" in the bottle. Saturated the area. Covered with plastic overnight so it didn't evaporate. The Urine-be-Gone has enzyme action that breaks down the urine crystals. 

NEXT DAY, it almost smelled like roses. :no:

NEXT DAY, it almost didn't smell. :thumbup:

BEST OF LUCK


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

barbie13607 said:


> I just saw this on one of them fix'er uppers.
> 
> They got "urine be gone" in the bottle. Saturated the area. Covered with plastic overnight so it didn't evaporate. The Urine-be-Gone has enzyme action that breaks down the urine crystals.
> 
> ...


http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/urine_gone.html I never saw it on tv but google found it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've dealt with male cat pee on concrete slabs, sealer is the only way to go.


----------



## McCon (Aug 5, 2007)

We did a cat piss job 2 years ago. Cut out all SR 3' above floor and re-rocked. On the subfloor we used Moores' aluminum paint (speced for heat risers and radiators). My eyes are burning just thinking about it. Good luck...Matt


----------



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

Too bad you can't oxyclean it. Stuff gets rid of that smell quick. There is a cleaner that gets rid of any smell... i can't remember the name.... its made by the same company that makes unsmoke, i think.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 29, 2007)

Nature's Miacle, Google it.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

The odors/stains are soaked into the subfloor. It does not appear that Nature's Miracle would help in this situation according to their website.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

"Too bad you can't oxyclean it."

Carpet cleaner here used that on a house of mine that my ma-in-law lived in for about 7 years with her dog. Thought it worked for a day or two. Odor and stains came back. In the end, I replaced the carpet and repainted the whole interior.


----------

